# Does expensive clothing make a massive difference?



## thunderlips76 (30 May 2015)

Hi guys,

Not been on too many rides recently due to breaking my leg playing football. I'm just starting to enjoy cycling again and wondered if expensive clothing makes much difference to the casual cyclist. I get most of my stuff off eBay (from a cycle brand called didoo) or from sports direct. I have everything I think I need ( padded shorts, jerseys, base layers, arm any leg warmers, rain jacket) and it seems to do the job. I guess the question I have is do £15 bib shorts do the same job as a £60 pair of bib shorts?.


----------



## BrynCP (30 May 2015)

Comfortable clothing makes a difference.

Some Sports Direct stuff is fine, depends on the quality of the padding in the shorts. Some have what appears to be a layer of foam others a proper shaped pad, the fit is also important as that pad is no good if not held in the right place. Personally I don't get on with the Sports Direct sizing of jerseys as they come up short in the arm for me when actually on the bike.

Most of my stuff is DHB and has worked for me up to 75 miles with no problem.


----------



## thunderlips76 (30 May 2015)

Purchased some muddy fox shorts from sports direct when starting out and yeah the padding was just foam. Bought a couple of pairs of shorts off eBay from a company called FDX and they have shaped padding and have been great so far ( although some stitching is starting to go), they cost around £11...... My friends are paying three times that from wiggle!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2015)

In general more expensive kit is 'better' but I say that with some caveats ....
Better kit tends to use better materials, construction, better fit and better 'technical features. Whether any of those are of value for the kind of riding you do is the difficult question. For example in my experience buying more expensive bibs means better fit, more ease of movement due to more panels in the cut and more breathable materials, same pretty much with Jerseys. Certainly with outer shells, more spend gets better water-proofness, comfort, breathability etc.
As will all things there is a law of diminishing returns. Also by hunting around, taking good recommendations and being patient, there are some very good kit bargains to be had.
If you're commuting every day, Rapha, and Assos prices might be OTT, but if you're doing long distances in all weathers, then the best breathing and weatherproof shell for example might be worth a heavy investment.

The good thing is that there is great choice available. Decathlon and Wiggle's dhb ranges being excellent value for money.


----------



## User16625 (30 May 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> In general more expensive kit is 'better' but I say that with some caveats ....
> Better kit tends to use better materials, construction, better fit and better 'technical features. Whether any of those are of value for the kind of riding you do is the difficult question. For example in my experience buying more expensive bibs means better fit, more ease of movement due to more panels in the cut and more breathable materials, same pretty much with Jerseys. Certainly with outer shells, more spend gets better water-proofness, comfort, breathability etc.
> *As will all things there is a law of diminishing returns*. Also by hunting around, taking good recommendations and being patient, there are some very good kit bargains to be had.
> If you're commuting every day, Rapha, and Assos prices might be OTT, but if you're doing long distances in all weathers, then the best breathing and weatherproof shell for example might be worth a heavy investment.
> ...



That is true. A Ferrari F430 costs about £120,000 and has a top speed of about 200mph. A Bugatti Veyron SS costs about £1.2 million and has a top speed of about 267mph. Thats over an extra £1 million for your extra 60-70mph.
Also
The Ferrari costs about £600 for every 1 mph of its top speed. The Veyron SS is over £4400 for every 1 mph.

Try quantifying your improvements in this way when you buy a new set of high profile rims, new carbon fibre bike and monthly cost of steroids. Bit difficult to do with clothing tho.


----------



## jazzkat (30 May 2015)

I used to ride in a cotton t shirt and cheap padded shorts. They did the job just fine.
One of the best purchases I made was changing from shorts to bibs. I have a pair of cheapish (relatively) dhb shorts that are good for rides of an hour or so but start to get uncomfortable after that time. I have some old shutt bib shorts that are great all day and I've recently bought some assos bib shorts to replace them, that are equally fab.
I justify spending so much by thinking how long I am on the bike. If I'm out all day wearing the assos and they last a couple of years that would work out per ride (if I could be bothered to work it out) quite inexpensive. Big cost up front though.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 May 2015)

Yes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2015)

I wear cheap kit and do a fair few miles. DHB Aeron shorts and Ronhill cycling jerseys are my normal attire.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2015)

A cheap kilt is crap


----------



## Mrs M (30 May 2015)

Some cheaper purchases can turn out to be surprisingly good, but on the whole agree with buy cheap, pay dear.
I have a few Gore Bikewear jerseys and a jacket (bought in sales and cheaper online). They have lasted and worn very well and are comfortable and a good fit. I have one DHB Jersey which I am very pleased with but the other one went in the bin within a few weeks as it was just rubbish.
In my horse riding days I paid £50 for a pair of yard boots, (in the bin within 6 months) then invested a lot more on my next pair which were still like new 5 years later.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 May 2015)

In my opinion, the one thing to spend that little bit extra is the bib shorts. I am a cheapskate of the highest order, but bibs are something I don't skimp on. Obviously I buy in the off season to get good reductions, but no £5 shorts for me.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2015)

I find it easy to shop for kit now that you can buy Rapha in Harrods.


----------



## BrynCP (30 May 2015)

Today I wore some Aldi crane bib shorts, £11.99 a couple of weeks ago on their cycling special. Wore them for a 30 mile ride, with 3 "climbs" and felt comfortable and couldn't have told you the difference between them and my far more expensive DHB ones at such a distance. They have a far better pad then the Muddy Fox ones. Had I worn them for my 75 mile ride a few weeks ago it might have been a different story, then again it might have not too.


----------



## Rustybucket (30 May 2015)

Yes I think so, I seem to have become a brand snob now thou!


----------



## ayceejay (30 May 2015)

Back in the day when cycling kit was woolen the chamois was just that - chamois leather like you use for washing windows, When synthetic materials were used they had less of a wicking property than the chamois so were thicker with something as backing to assist. Since then the initial idea of soaking sweat to avoid soreness has got somewhat lost and the padding is for cushioning although more expensive shorts will do both. Fit is very important because any fold in the 'chamois' is going to be a problem, bibs help to avoid this and consequently are worth the extra.


----------



## thunderlips76 (30 May 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171747871950&alt=web


These


----------



## vickster (30 May 2015)

I buy better brands like gore, pearl Izumi, sportful in the clearance, usually half price, helps being an odder size

Only you can know what's comfortable based on your dimensions, where, how far, how long you are riding


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2015)

You can buy good quality at cheap prices

Look at last years team colours or teams that have become unpopular

My winter wear is a set of Nike bib shorts that retailed at over £100

I bought them for £10 each in the Nike Store as the Livestrong brand had nosedived

Worn under a pair of bib tights they make wonderful winter wear


----------



## Julia9054 (30 May 2015)

Expensive shorts. You can't put a price on a comfy bum!
Everything else - whatever you like!


----------



## bpsmith (30 May 2015)

I always buy Castelli. Quality materials, tech and fit. Expensive at RRP, but worth every penny. Even better if you buy off season.


----------



## Mobi_1 (30 May 2015)

I purchase my cycling stuff from Aldi and Lidl, First set of bib shorts from Aldi and I have done approx 300 mile on them so far. Only complaint is that the stiching on one leg came away but I managed to rectify this with a needle and thread. Other stuff includes cycling top, shorts, gel gloves, socks, a waterproof jacket and padded under pants, yes padded underpants (which are great on long rides). I have purchased a new set of bib shorts as my first pair are now a tad big, these are via Amazon and are made by Tenn Bib, comfortable fit with plenty of padding. In my opinion expensive does not help with speed or endurance.


----------



## Herbie (31 May 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not been on too many rides recently due to breaking my leg playing football. I'm just starting to enjoy cycling again and wondered if expensive clothing makes much difference to the casual cyclist. I get most of my stuff off eBay (from a cycle brand called didoo) or from sports direct. I have everything I think I need ( padded shorts, jerseys, base layers, arm any leg warmers, rain jacket) and it seems to do the job. I guess the question I have is do £15 bib shorts do the same job as a £60 pair of bib shorts?.




I have a Gore Phantom windstopper jacket.....had it for 6 years ....it wasn't cheap but its as good today as it was the day I got it and has had lots of wear....worth every penny....I like things that are quality and made to last


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> That is true. A Ferrari F430 costs about £120,000 and has a top speed of about 200mph. A Bugatti Veyron SS costs about £1.2 million and has a top speed of about 267mph. Thats over an extra £1 million for your extra 60-70mph.
> Also
> The Ferrari costs about £600 for every 1 mph of its top speed. The Veyron SS is over £4400 for every 1 mph.
> 
> Try quantifying your improvements in this way when you buy a new set of high profile rims, new carbon fibre bike and monthly cost of steroids. Bit difficult to do with clothing tho.


----------



## sidevalve (31 May 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> That is true. A Ferrari F430 costs about £120,000 and has a top speed of about 200mph. A Bugatti Veyron SS costs about £1.2 million and has a top speed of about 267mph. Thats over an extra £1 million for your extra 60-70mph.
> Also
> The Ferrari costs about £600 for every 1 mph of its top speed. The Veyron SS is over £4400 for every 1 mph.


Sorry but I stopped using either of mine when I found the Clarkson seemed to like them - Once the peasants get a hold of something it really doesn't seem to work anymore.
As for the OP --- No


----------



## Colnago Master (31 May 2015)

I don't get on with cheap shorts. I use them for commuting but not long rides. Long rides for me are 80-120 miles and I appreciate the difference. 
I have expensive shoes which are essential for me as I've never found another pair that don't give me hot foot. 
The other thing is for some of us its also a passion. This is why I buy bikes and clothes that I want, not what makes sense.
Personally I don't shop in Halfords, Aldi, Lidl or for that matter Evans or Cycle surgery but that's just me.


----------



## thunderlips76 (31 May 2015)

Yeah I think I'll buy cheap and see how I get on


----------



## mjr (31 May 2015)

No, not unless you're racing. Make the bike comfortable enough and you can ride in anything. If you consider the prices of comfortable cycling clothing and that you need multiple sets, bike parts start to look cheaper options!


----------



## Julia9054 (31 May 2015)

Apart from good padded shorts, most of the rest is fashion.
If you enjoy dressing fashionably off your bike, you'll want the same on it. 
I spend time drooling over Cafe du Cycliste stuff. It just looks so good! Completely out of my budget, unfortunately and I'm sure it won't perform any better than what I actually wear. 
Check ebay for second hand stuff. Lots of people richer than me buy all the gear and then sell it, hardly worn, when they realise they haven't been on their shiny new bike and they've moved on to the next thing. My favourite Polaris windstopper jacket that I never have off my back cost me £7 including postage!


----------



## outlash (31 May 2015)

Spend the money on shorts/bib longs and and a decent windproof jacket. Jerseys are largely dictated by taste. Unfortunately I'm a big fan of Merino/sportwool so my jerseys aren't cheap either...

Tony.


----------



## vickster (31 May 2015)

I certainly wouldn't want to buy second hand shorts or jerseys that have been worn


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 May 2015)

mjray said:


> No, not unless you're racing. Make the bike comfortable enough and you can ride in anything. If you consider the prices of comfortable cycling clothing and that you need multiple sets, bike parts start to look cheaper options!


Are comfort and fit requirements of cycle clothing different if not racing then?


----------



## zizou (31 May 2015)

My race bibs and jersey are worse in just about every respect than my normal cycling gear!


----------



## mjr (31 May 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Are comfort and fit requirements of cycle clothing different if not racing then?


If I start to get too hot, I can slow down or stop to take off a layer and put it in the basket/rackpack. If I start to get too cold, I can speed up (my pedalling by changing down a gear, if not my riding ), put a layer on or crack open a gel warmer. I've never seen anyone racing do those. I also sit much more upright for much of the time. In general, if you're riding racing-style, then you're probably demanding much more particular performance than the likes of me!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 May 2015)

mjray said:


> If I start to get too hot, I can slow down or stop to take off a layer and put it in the basket/rackpack. If I start to get too cold, I can speed up (my pedalling by changing down a gear, if not my riding ), put a layer on or crack open a gel warmer. I've never seen anyone racing do those. I also sit much more upright for much of the time. In general, if you're riding racing-style, then you're probably demanding much more particular performance than the likes of me!


You mustn't watch racing too often as putting on/taking off gilets or jackets is very much a part of every race/stage at some point.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You mustn't watch racing too often as putting on/taking off gilets or jackets is very much a part of every race/stage at some point.



Or even a daily down the front.


----------



## Julia9054 (31 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to buy second hand shorts or jerseys that have been worn


Shorts never, jerseys yes. I guess my standards and/or budget is a little lower!


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2015)

It's the law of diminishing returns AFAIC. Good kit will be fore comfortable (breath better, keep you the right temperature, have better pad etc.) but after a certain price point you won't get much more performance for your money. You need to try and gauge that price point to your ambitions.


----------



## mjr (31 May 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You mustn't watch racing too often as putting on/taking off gilets or jackets is very much a part of every race/stage at some point.


Never seen them put them in their basket and surely you can see they have much less control over what speed they go than the likes of me? They're far more likely to overheat even wearing one layer.

I've not watched many cat2/3/4 long races. Mainly crits where they can throw warmers to friends/family/teammate as they pass. What do they do if they take clothes off?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2015)

I've seen footage of a couple of pro roadies removing their rain jackets, getting them caught in the rear wheel, and falling off.

If the rider remains upright, the usual procedure is to give the jacket to someone in the team car alongside.

Or, invoking the roadies' right to litter, toss the jacket to the side of the road.


----------



## MrPie (3 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I find it easy to shop for kit now that you can buy Rapha in Harrods.


Doesn't really matter where your butler buys Rapha 

Was gifted Rapha Sky kit last year - it's great, but a bit on the racing snake side size wise.
Castelli bibs are fab too and my weapon of choice.
I squeeze out c5000 miles a year so refuse to skimp on my wee botty


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2015)

It's absolutely vital that you spend as much as possible on your kit.

It seriously lightens your wallet. Without the added weight, you ride up hills faster. Voila.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to buy second hand shorts or jerseys that have been worn


Doubly so with the current trend to go 'commando'


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Doubly so with the current trend to go 'commando'


Current trend?


----------



## eezytiger (3 Jun 2015)

BrynCP said:


> Today I wore some Aldi crane bib shorts, £11.99 a couple of weeks ago on their cycling special. Wore them for a 30 mile ride, with 3 "climbs" and felt comfortable and couldn't have told you the difference between them and my far more expensive DHB ones at such a distance. They have a far better pad then the Muddy Fox ones. Had I worn them for my 75 mile ride a few weeks ago it might have been a different story, then again it might have not too.


I also use a lot of Aldi cycling gear, including the £11.99 bib shorts and £15.99 soft shell jacket with removable sleeves and find them to be excellent on rides up to 114 miles (my longest ride to date). Quality does not require high prices. Brand snobbery tends to.


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2015)

Depends what you mean by 'massive'. There is certainly A difference in quality/comfort across the price range. Whether that difference is something you need or would appreciate is your call, and depends on a number of factors.

A pro-rider, spending hours in the saddle each day, might well say the difference between Aldi and Assos bibs is "massive" and be prepared to pay for that.

Me, whilst I can tell the difference in quality and comfort between my Assos and DHB bibs, I'll not fork out for Assos again. There's no need in my case. Assos is a by far superior product, no question, but I don't need to afford it (fortunately!)

If you can afford expensive then treat yourself. Find out for yourself if the difference is worth paying for. It'll not be wasted money if it answers your question.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Jun 2015)

For me it depends on the item. I think I can wear any jersey and I'm fine. All my jerseys are from Aldi and I have no issues at all. 
Shorts or bibs is another matter. I went through the Aldi stuff but that wasn't comfortable Giordana was much better but still not quite. Shutt VR Pro were terrible for me, very uncomfortable. I only wear Assos bibs now. I got a few that I got in the sales. They are the best I found so far and I'm not sure I'd gamble a high tag price with another brand, in case I got it wrong when I could have bought Assos that I know they are comfortable for me. 
Like saddles, a very personal choice I think.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Jun 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Yes, you get what you pay for.


I used to buy Chocolate Fish merino, which was cheaper and better than the big brand alternatives.
Some smaller brands, esp startup ones can be excellent value and some big advertisers can be OK product in fancy packaging.


----------



## e-rider (3 Jun 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not been on too many rides recently due to breaking my leg playing football. I'm just starting to enjoy cycling again and wondered if expensive clothing makes much difference to the casual cyclist. I get most of my stuff off eBay (from a cycle brand called didoo) or from sports direct. I have everything I think I need ( padded shorts, jerseys, base layers, arm any leg warmers, rain jacket) and it seems to do the job. I guess the question I have is do £15 bib shorts do the same job as a £60 pair of bib shorts?.


Assos shorts are expensive and amazing. Generally I find expensive clothing is much better than cheap stuff, BUT the cheap stuff in many cases does the job okay. The few exceptions are: cycling shorts (cheap cycling shorts can turn into a torture device on long rides - buy quality here every time). Winter base layers and windproofs - quality items here really make cold weather cycling much more enjoyable.


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Like saddles, a very personal choice I think.


Well yes - padded shorts seem mainly a way to move the padding from the saddle to the clothing so you have to buy the padding N times instead of once.


----------



## Truth (3 Jun 2015)

I wear some cargo shorts I used to wear out , football socks , a pair of Nike Astroturf trainers and technical running tops that I get free from when I do 10k runs and half marathons ! These do me fine for a 24 mile round trip commute for work !
I am not saying this is the stuff to wear but what I am saying is its does me ......
I do have a couple of decent cycling jackets , one being an Enduro one that turns into a gillet (second hand though!) , and have just bought some decent gloves for next winter but other than that I just cycle in a "bag of rags"  
I suppose its all about how seriously you want to take cycling , to me its just a way of getting to and from work and its something I quite enjoy .........


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wear cheap kit and do a fair few miles. DHB Aeron shorts and Ronhill cycling jerseys are my normal attire.


To be fair, the OP is listing your kit at the expensive end :-)


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> I used to buy Chocolate Fish merino, which was cheaper and better than the big brand alternatives.
> Some smaller brands, esp startup ones can be excellent value and some big advertisers can be OK product in fancy packaging.



Sometimes.

In virtually all other cases, high fashion aside, the price of materials is the prime factor in retail price.

Decide if you need or want good quality and then pay for it. Decide cheap and shitty is good enough, and pay less.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2015)

Mobi_1 said:


> In my opinion expensive does not help with speed or endurance.


Unless it does - it can be quite a personal thing. I'm happy in dhb, for the distances, my shape, &c &c. I was distinctly unhappy in Aldi, the sizing didn't suit me, nor did the cut or the pad position in the shorts, and I'd not have done more than 10 miles in that stuff before turning back, worried at the extent of the damage that the chafing had done to my nethers.

I've had cheap merino (Descente) - ok for trying, but too thick to regulate temperature as well as the nice stuff, and horribly scratchy. The ShuttVR jersey I have, by contrast, handles a decent, wide range of temperatures, and is lovely and comfy. I'd do long rides in the latter quite happily, in the former, not so much.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Jun 2015)

Price is irrelevant (ish).
I have some cheap kit and and some expensive kit which is extremely comfortable.
I have also had some cheap kit and some expensive kit which has been shockingly uncomfortable. 

I find my ass and feet are the most important, and my most comfortable shorts are the Planet X ones at £25.00 (more comfortable for me than the £150 Castelli shorts), and Sidi shoes - which were certainly not cheap, but fit better than anything else.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)

I think the correct clothing makes a huge difference, the cost...meh, not so much.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Jun 2015)

Correctly fitting clothing is paramount. Can't compare properly if cheaper or expensive clothing is too big/small whilst the opposite is fitting perfectly.


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

Expensive clothing does make a difference. To your bank balance!


----------



## Truth (5 Jun 2015)

I forgot, I did invest massively in a Biemme cycling top from Planet X which I would highly recommend ! Especially at £4.99


----------



## Jody (5 Jun 2015)

Bought some stuff from Sports Direct. Shorts, tights and waterproof bottoms. The shorts offer about as much padding as a square of loo roll after a year, the tights are OK but not ideal and the 'water proof' bottoms are almost the opposite.

As with others, decent shorts or tights are the only thing I would splash out for.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Jun 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not been on too many rides recently due to breaking my leg playing football. I'm just starting to enjoy cycling again and wondered if expensive clothing makes much difference to the casual cyclist. I get most of my stuff off eBay (from a cycle brand called didoo) or from sports direct. I have everything I think I need ( padded shorts, jerseys, base layers, arm any leg warmers, rain jacket) and it seems to do the job. I guess the question I have is do £15 bib shorts do the same job as a £60 pair of bib shorts?.


Like all things, it depends. Some cheaper kit is actually very good (DHB is a prime example) but the differences are most noticeable in one particular place IMO.

Shorts.

This is where I will spend money on quality. I have some Aldi ones for a tenner that are OK for up to about an hour, perfect for commuting. I figured there must be something better for longer rides, and finally plucked up the courage to spend £50 on some Endura FS260 Pro shorts. Oh wow, they were certainly worth it, the difference in comfort was rather large.

Jerseys are nowhere near as critical for me, and I'm happy to stay around the cheaper end of the ranges in general, now that I know what fits.


----------

